# Get your biplane forum cap



## Beej (Apr 19, 2016)

Occasionally, people ask about a custom forum cap. I didn't want to get involved with the administration of such a task, so I have setup this account where you buy a cap, it gets printed/processed then shipped, without any involvement from me, except the initial configuring of the account and product.

I tried to set the profit margin at 0, but the minimum margin is 5%, so, I get 70c or so, per hat for my fridge fund. :0)

These will be ideal for the hangar, get-togethers at Oshkosh, etc.


http://www.zazzle.com/cool_biplane_forum_cap_trucker_hat-148486193656425189


----------

